# Angeln im Elsaß



## Tiberian1986 (1. Juli 2009)

Grüße,

ich habe ca. 6 Jahre in meiner Jugend regelmäßig geangelt. Da ich aber nun keinen Jugendfischereischein mehr benutzen darf, müsste ich die Prüfung machen. Ich habe aber zur Zeit kein Geld als Student 

Darum fahre ich so 1-2mal im Jahr ins Elsaß. Leider habe ich, oder mein Vater, dort noch nie was gefangen. Ich habe auch mit einen Franzosen geredet, welcher eine Jahreskarte an jenen See (irgendwo Richtung Seltz) hatte und der meinte er fängt im Durchschnitt so 4 Fische (Zander) im Halbjahr. Dies schreckt mich als Tageskarten-Nenutzer eher ab, dort zu angeln 
Kennt ihr vielleicht ein Gewäßer im Elsaß, wo mehr Fische drin sind? 

In Bayern fing ich damals täglich Forellen, Barsche, Rotaugen/federn, daher wäre für mich was in Richtung Hecht-, Wels-, Aal-, Karpfengewässer interessanter 

Vielen Dank und Grüße Thomas


----------



## Forellenhunter (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Wäre interessant wo Du herkommst. Trotzdem, willkommen an Bo(a)rd.
Grüße
FH

PS. Ich angle selber im Bereich Seltz.


----------



## Tiberian1986 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Ursprünglich komme ich aus Lenggries (Oberbayern) und habe im Sylvensteinsee geangelt. Zur Zeit wohne ich in Frankfurt aber fahre meist zu meinen Eltern nach Karlsruhe bzw Rastatt wenn ich mit ihnen dann zum angeln ins Elsaß fahren will.


----------



## massiv83 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Also ich angle jetzt das 4te jahr im elsass und bin ganz zufrieden...was ist denn dein zielfisch?am rhein fängst du eigentlich ganz gut(Brassen,Zander)IM Epple Baggersee bin ich auch zufrieden mit meinen fängen...


----------



## Forellenhunter (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Im Rhein richtet sich die Angelmethode stark nach dem Wasserstand. Brassen, Rotaugen und Barben sind aber immer drinn. Bei Normal und Niedrigwasser auch Zander, Hecht und Rapfen. An den richtigen Stellen sind Welse bis knapp 50cm fast schon eine Plage. Aal ist, wie überall mäßig, an den richtigen Stellen kann man aber noch gut fangen. 
In den angrenzenden Kiesgruben ist es auch gut auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch. Brassen und Rotaugen gibt es in Massen. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Tiberian1986 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Am liebsten Hecht aber Zander, Wels oder Aal wären sicher auch nett


----------



## Luke122 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

hi also ich angel erst wieder seit lurzer zeit un bin meistens in seltz am hafen oder am see(auf der karte nr.8) aber die fangerfolge sind sehr bescheiden nur kleine rotaugen un einmal ein aal. ich angel auf grund mit futterkorb und mit posen. kann mir mal einer sagen was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Tiberian1986 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Mir sagten einmal ein paar Franzosen, dass Elsaß ziemlich abgefischt wurde. Doch vielleicht gibts ja ein paar Geheimtipps von euch ?


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*



Luke122 schrieb:


> hi also ich angel erst wieder seit lurzer zeit un bin meistens in seltz am hafen oder am see(auf der karte nr.8) aber die fangerfolge sind sehr bescheiden nur kleine rotaugen un einmal ein aal. ich angel auf grund mit futterkorb und mit posen. kann mir mal einer sagen was ich falsch mache?


 Leider von der Entfernung aus schlecht zu machen. Angelst Du im Seltzer oder Beinheimer Hafen? Welche Karte hast Du?



Tiberian1986 schrieb:


> Mir sagten einmal ein paar Franzosen, dass Elsaß ziemlich abgefischt wurde. Doch vielleicht gibts ja ein paar Geheimtipps von euch ?


Wie willst Du ein Gewässer, welches Verbindung zu einem großen Fluß wie dem Rhein hat, abfischen? Habe auch noch nie Netzfischer o.ä. dort gesehen.

Das Problem ist meistens, dass der Rhein und seine Nebengewässer nicht einfach zu beangeln sind. Es dauert einige Jahre bis sich der regelmäßige Fangerfolg einstellt, dafür entschädigt dieses Gewässer aber auch. Wirf Doch einfach mal eine Grundmontage mit einem Wurm beködert ans Ende einer Buhne. Wenn alles klappt und die Montage etc. stimmt, ein Fisch beißt, sag mir mal was Du wahrscheinlich fangen wirst?#c

Grüße


----------



## massiv83 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Also ziemlich abgefischt kann zumindest am Hafen wie Forellenhunter schon sagte nicht sein...na ja ein platz tipp kann ich ja nicht geben,sonst ist meiner ja besetzt...
aber kleiner tipp,nicht nur dort angeln wo alle sind,auch plätze suchen an die man nicht so gut kommt...und mit made oder wurm auf grund fängst du am rhein eigentlich fast immer ne brasse...mein problem ist nur der zander;schon 3 gefangen aber alle untermassig...
aber egal,mein motto heisst ja eh bei jedem fisch catch and release...#h


----------



## Luke122 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

also ich angel meistens im seltzer hafen und die karte ist aus dem angelladaen aus seltz die bekommt man wenn man sich den gewässerschein kauft.
habe aber auch schon öfters gehört dass da nicht mehr so viel geht.
habt ihr vielleicht noch gute tipps zum angeln gehn in frankreich, da ich noch keinen schein habe
würde mich über weitere angelgebiete freuen


----------



## Tiberian1986 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Falls sich mal ein Lachs oder Stör an die Angel verirren sollte (am Rhein), darf man die rausnehmen oder is es verboten?


Grüße Thomas


----------



## massiv83 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Also LACHS ist auf jeden fall verboten,bei Stör weiss ich nicht...


----------



## Forellenhunter (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*



massiv83 schrieb:


> ...mein problem ist nur der zander;schon 3 gefangen aber alle untermassig...
> aber egal,mein motto heisst ja eh bei jedem fisch catch and release...#h


Naalso, und wo kleine sind, sind auch große. Und auf das, auf das die kleinen gebissen haben, beissen auch die großen. Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg.



Luke122 schrieb:


> also ich angel meistens im seltzer hafen und die karte ist aus dem angelladaen aus seltz die bekommt man wenn man sich den gewässerschein kauft.
> habe aber auch schon öfters gehört dass da nicht mehr so viel geht.
> habt ihr vielleicht noch gute tipps zum angeln gehn in frankreich, da ich noch keinen schein habe
> würde mich über weitere angelgebiete freuen


Je nachdem was Du willst. Wenn Dir die Fische in den Kescher springen sollen, würde ich nach Seltz an den Camingplatz gehen. Aber nicht an den am Rhein, sondern an der Strasse zwischen Beinheim und Seltz. Dort ist ein See, da bezahlst Du 15€ und kannst einen Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen. In Deutschland sagt man "Forellenpuff" dazu. Wenn Du richtig angeln willst, dann versuchs im Rhein und im Seltzer Hafen. Dort gibt es mehr und größere Fische, allerdings muss man dafür ein bissel was tun. 

massiv83 hat ja schon einen guten Tipp gegeben. Einfach an den Rhein setzen und mit nem 100gr Futterkorb zwischen zwei Buhnenfelder. An den Haken entweder Käse oder Maden oder Rotwurm. Ordentlich und regelmäßig nachfüttern und die Brassen und Barben sollten im "Fünfminutentakt" beißen. Und glaubt mir eins, ne 60er Barbe im Rhein ist besser als jeder Meterhecht. Ihr glaubt, ihr drillt ne Dampflok.
Grüße


----------



## massiv83 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

War heute angeln,am seltzer hafen kein einziger biss...
Jetzt weiss ich warum ich der einzigste war am hafen(Normal ist Sonntags voll...
Bin dann an den rhein mit maden auf grund und es hat sehr gut gebissen...nur meistens leider nur die maden abgefressen...dann ein gründling gefangen(Zwerg) UND DENKE NE BRASSE ausgehakt leider(HATTE SO SCHÖN GEZOGEN)
Egal morgen nach arbeit ist auch noch ein tag....
Zum Forellensee,das ist doch kein angeln,da kann ich auch fische kaufen und in der badewanne mim kescher rausholen,kommt aufs gleiche raus...#d


----------



## Forellenhunter (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Ich war heute früh am Rhein bei Seltz. Konnte einen schönen Hecht überzeugen. Allerdings darf der noch etwas größer werden. Zander und Wels lief leider nichts.
Grüße


----------



## massiv83 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Oh super,direkt am rhein?fängt man da gut Hecht?HAB ES DA NOCH NIE PROBIERT.hab es nicht so mit hecht,hab vor etwa 4 wochen am ersten angelplatz im hafen einen dran gehabt und hab es leider erst gemerkt als er hoch gesprungen ist das dER schwimmer unten ist...dann hingerannt,angeschlagen und weg war er#q hat nur bissspuren am köderfisch hinterlassen|gr:...war bestimmt kein kleiner#daber sonst seh ich immer nur alles springen,denke aber das da auch viele welse dabei sind...
und die springen immer auf der seite vom kieswerk am rand wo man leider nicht hinkommt...


----------



## Tiberian1986 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Ah Massiv, du kommst ja auch aus Rastatt :vik: Ich kauf mir heut mal wieder neues Angelzeug beim Fisherman Partner in Frankfurt, da war ich noch nie  Da fühlt man sich als Mann immer wie eine Frau beim Schuhkauf ^^


----------



## Forellenhunter (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Jepp, heute früh hat der nette DPD-Fahrer auch mein vorgezogenes Geburtstagsgeschenk vorbei gebracht. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen und dann muss ich unbedingt angeln gehen...
Grüße


----------



## Tiberian1986 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

So für 110 euro shoppen gewesen, nun bin ich pleite xD Egal, ehm wo kann ich denn eine Tageskarte für den Rhein französische Seite kaufen ?


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Im Angelladen in Seltz bekommst Du die Seltzer Karte und in Beinheim an der Hauptstrasse ist ein Tabak-Laden, da bekommst Du die Beinheimer Karte.
Grüße


----------



## Tiberian1986 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

thx, hast du schon Erfahrungen gemacht, wo es mehr Fangaussichten gibt. Selz oder Beinheim ?


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Ich hab die Seltzer Karte. Da hab ich den vorderen Teil vom Beinheimer Hafen, den Seltzer Hafen und bis letztes Jahr konnte ich am Rhein Nachtangeln.
Grüße


----------



## Tiberian1986 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Demnach geht Nachtangeln am Rhein bei Seltz jetzt nicht mehr?


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Seit diesem Jahr nicht. Das hat was mit den schwindenden Beständen der Aale zu tun.
Grüße


----------



## Tiberian1986 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Yay, heut fahr ich bei Seltz angeln  Schad nur, dass das Wetter nicht gut ist.​


----------



## Forellenhunter (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Das Wetter ist doch Ideal. Kaum Wind, bedeckter Himmel, das Wasser ist schön trüb. Bestes Zanderwetter...
Grüße


----------



## Tiberian1986 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Ja, dass Wetter war besser als vorhergesagt. Im übrigen haben wir uns köstlich amüsiert, dass wir ganz vergessen hatten, dass ja heut der National Feiertag der Franzosen ist und wir noch eine Tageskarte kaufen wollten. Ein Tabakladen hatte zum glück auf.
Also am Rhein bei Seltz ging bis 14uhr garnix. Dann sind wir zum nördliche Epp See gefahren, welcher eine Verbindung zum Rhein hat. Da haben wir immerhin 3 kleine Barsche rausgezogen, die wir dann als Köder genommen haben. Es waren viele kleine Köderfisch-Schwärmme unterwegs und es sprangen immer mal größere Fische. Aber gegen 18uhr wurds richtig interessant. Da schwamm irgendein Kapitaler Fisch mit weit über 1 Meter herum und tauchte immer mal wieder langsam auf, wirkte wie so ein kleiner Wal ;-) Mein Vater drehte seine Angel ein und beim eindrehen biss der Kapitale Fisch an. Es gab einen ca 3 Sekunden Drill bis der Kapitale Fisch einen schnalzer machte und die Schnur riss. Wir haben ihn zwar paar mal kurz gesehen, wussten aber nicht was für eine Fisch Art das war, obwohl wir schon recht lang angeln. 
Er war ziemlich dunkelfabrig geht in Richtung schwarz, war wie gesagt über 1 Meter, seine Schwanzflosse sah mehr wie ein Stör aus sein Maul hatte mehr eine Form wie ein Karpfen aber der Körper war sehr schlank.
Später hatte ich auch noch paar fette Bisse mit meiner Pose und um 21 Uhr, kurz bevor wir gehen wollten, fing ich dann mit nehm Barschstück auf Grund nen 55 cm Wels. Ich hab ihn wieder reingeworfen der war einfach zu süss 

War ein netter Tag, bis zum nächsten Jahr im Elsass


----------



## Tiberian1986 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Was ist denn eigentlich das Schonmaß für Wels bei Seltz?


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Bei dem Fisch handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um einen Graskarpfen. Diese sieht man im Sommer oft an der Oberfläche rumschwimmen. Und da gibts noch größere Exemplare als 1mtr. 
Petri zu dem Wels. Wäre mit 55cm genau die richtige Küchengröße gewesen.
Grüße


----------



## Tiberian (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Da merkt man halt das wir keine Karpfenangler sind  Was wäre denn das Schonmaß für Wels da im Elsass? Wir waren uns nicht sicher, dies war dann auch ein Grund wieso wir ihn wieder reingeworfen haben.


----------



## Forellenhunter (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Guckst Du. Normalerweise bekommst Du bei der Kartenausgabe einen Schrieb mit, wo das alles drauf steht.
Grüße


----------



## Tiberian1986 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Elsaß*

Bei uns stand nur drauf, dass Hecht 70 cm hat, Barsch 12 cm und Meeresforelle 50 hat. Mehr Fisch-Schonmaße standen da nich drauf^^


----------

